# Double decker cars on the Carl sandburg



## Jack (Dec 30, 2016)

I have been taking the Carl Sandburg service from Chicago to macomb weekly for about a year now. Recently, I could not help to notice the double decker cars replacing the single level cars. Any reason for this? Anything I need to know about the service? (This could drastically change my work schedule) thanks, Jack


----------



## MikefromCrete (Dec 31, 2016)

Jack said:


> I have been taking the Carl Sandburg service from Chicago to macomb weekly for about a year now. Recently, I could not help to notice the double decker cars replacing the single level cars. Any reason for this? Anything I need to know about the service? (This could drastically change my work schedule) thanks, Jack


During the winter, Amtrak often substitutes the double-level Superliners for the single level Horizon cars usually used on Amtrak Midwest trains. The Superliners perform much better in cold, snowy conditions that the Horizons which have a tendency to freeze up. There are no changes to the schedule.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Dec 31, 2016)

The Superliner coaches have recently been switched to the Illini/Saluki Illinois trains and the Carl Sandburg is back to regular Horizon coaches per visual on MH Cams in Chicago.


----------



## Jack (Dec 31, 2016)

Glad to hear Tennessee traveler, it has been a month or so since I took the Sandburg so I might not have noticed the recent change.


----------

